# My Waterfowl Rant



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

im starting to think every story on these forums is a lie. im tired of being skunked every time i go out. ive have maybe 2 out of 5 opportunities to shoot one or two ducks, but other than that, its nearly impossible. 

either everyone is on a boat, or have private land which includes a golf course. personally im sick of the WMA's. ducks here in utah are not like the ones in the south! (alabama)

:OX/: :OX/: :OX/: 

thanks for reading.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in Alabama last week. The ducks acted just like the ducks here.

But come to think of it there was one place that the ducks acted kinda strange:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

theres more places to hunt in utah than just WMAs. they can be productive on the right days, but for the most part, i dont hunt them anymore. lots of great shoots to be had outside the dikes, within walking distance. find open water. thats the key this time of year.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I was in Alabama last week. The ducks acted just like the ducks here.
> 
> But come to think of it there was one place that the ducks acted kinda strange:


no you are right, but back south there is more water, ponds, exc. so it does make the hunting easier......


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> theres more places to hunt in utah than just WMAs. they can be productive on the right days, but for the most part, i dont hunt them anymore. lots of great shoots to be had outside the dikes, within walking distance. find open water. thats the key this time of year.


i think you are right. im sick of WMA's. i just have a hard time finding areas and the access points to get on land where i'll be ok legally speaking.

i do need some pointers....... :O•-:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

bkelz said:


> im starting to think every story on these forums is a lie. im tired of being skunked every time i go out. ive have maybe 2 out of 5 opportunities to shoot one or two ducks, but other than that, its nearly impossible.
> 
> either everyone is on a boat, or have private land which includes a golf course. personally im sick of the WMA's. ducks here in utah are not like the ones in the south! (alabama)
> 
> ...


Think positive. You've found a few places they're not using. Spend some time scouting with binoculars. Cover some ground. You're far better off finding where they're going than setting up somewhere randomly and staring at empty skies.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

bkelz said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > theres more places to hunt in utah than just WMAs. they can be productive on the right days, but for the most part, i dont hunt them anymore. lots of great shoots to be had outside the dikes, within walking distance. find open water. thats the key this time of year.
> ...


i NEVER agree with paddler, but, he does have a point. let your binos do the walking for you. if the birds arent there, chances are, they arent gonna be there when you set up decoys. dont waste your time in places they dont want to be. if you do find a place that has some birds, set up in the spot you think is best and watch to see what the birds are doing and where they go. chances are you wont nail the "X" the first time out, but if you are observant, you will be able to narrow it down in just a few trips. from reading your other thread, it seems like you are headed in the right direction as far as places to look are concerned. the spooners, GEs and GWT are out in force right now, and will be until the end of the season. still alot of good shoots to be had this season. good luck, i hope you find some success.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

bkelz said:


> im starting to think every story on these forums is a lie. im tired of being skunked every time i go out. ive have maybe 2 out of 5 opportunities to shoot one or two ducks, but other than that, its nearly impossible.
> 
> either everyone is on a boat, or have private land which includes a golf course. personally im sick of the WMA's. ducks here in utah are not like the ones in the south! (alabama)
> 
> ...


Pictures don't lie. I've backed up all my hunts with pictures. And I've had some very good hunts this year. You will get under them. You just gotta find them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

utah has some of the best public hunting in the country. I've been where you are are and my bad knees can attest to all the hiking and scouting its taken me to find decent areas. keep at it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

The hunting here is definitely not as good as my home state of OK, but there are good, sometimes great, numbers of ducks to go around. I don't have private land to hunt, so all my hunting is on the WMAs and BRBR. It's hit and miss sometimes, but generally if you get away from the sky blasters on the dikes, you'll find some birds...not every time, but most of the time. It just takes alittle more effort here in UT - that's all.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I too am from OK and it is a different hunt here but with the proper amount of scouting and work it can be very rewarding. Last year I struggled a bit but have had some friends show me different option and how to scout the areas. A big portion of your scouting comes off of foot work and beating phrag. You don't need huge ponds of open water to get into ducks and you don't have to be out on the GSL. Another aspect is if you go out early in the morning and don't see anything that doesn't mean there are not any ducks. They just may not be moving till later. You have to scout sun up to sun down and watch for patterns and even weather. Good luck.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

When someone posts a picture of them slaying birds, what the pic does not show is how much scouting, or hunting trips where they got skunked, or only shot a few.

I have been putting in a lot of foot work this year, ALL on public property. I have had a lot of days where I limit out and a lot of days where I have got skunked, and even days where I never got out of the truck because I could not find anything in the binocs.

Stick with it and keep on putting in the work, it takes years to find good spots, and to find out where the birds will be and when - I feel like I am just getting started and I have been hunting waterfowl for 5 years. The first couple years sucked!!! Yet, I am so addicted to duck hunting that I keep going out, and out, always trying to find that honey hole.

No one is going to point you to their honey hole. Those who have sweet spots, especially this time of year, have put in too much time and energy to just hand it over.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

You forget that the majority of hunts you see posted up on here are the successful hunts. When I go out and don't kill anything I don't post up a report of it, as I'm sure a lot of other folks do. You aren't the only one that goes out and gets a whole humble pie! It's hunting, not killing....


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have been 3 times this week, Monday 1 widgeon 1 teal, Tuesday 2 mallard, 1 teal, 1 widgeon, today nuttin. DONT GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> You forget that the majority of hunts you see posted up on here are the successful hunts. When I go out and don't kill anything I don't post up a report of it, as I'm sure a lot of other folks do. You aren't the only one that goes out and gets a whole humble pie! It's hunting, not killing....


Well said


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

I always kill birds when i hunt. I dont know what your problem is.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Get lots more decoys and a bunch of those spinning wing things. Then you'll kill the shiz out of them.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

No body lie on these forums al story I red sound reel. You need to hunt harder birds not just cum land by parking lot and get shoot. I some time one time ride my boat out for miles just to shoot a duck. Good lick


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

What eddy said. He's a bird slaying SOB.. all things on this forum are the truth and the nicest thing possible to say to somebody. Serious.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cletus said:


> What eddy said...


what the hell DID he say anyway......... *-HELP!-* o-||


----------

